# + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى



## egyptchristian (17 يونيو 2007)

أخوتي الأحباء جداً إلى قلبي. أود أن تشاركوني سماع "سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى". فهي محاضرات رائعة وبها الكثير من الأمثلة التوضحية أتمنى أن تفيدكم. ولان حجم المحاضرات كبير نسبياً بالنسبة لأصحاب الأنترنت البطئ (حوالي 15Mb) أن شاء الرب وعشنا سوف أقسم المحاضرات إلى أجزاء صغيرة (حوالي 3Mb) لتسهيل التنزيل. ولآصحاب الأنترنت السريع سوف أضع المحاضرات بدون تقسيم لسرعة تنزيلها. أتمنى أن تستمتعوا بهذة المحاضرات. 

مع خالص حبي وتقديري للجميع. صلوا من أجلي.


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يونيو 2007)

*1- الثالوث والتجسد والفداء*

العنوان: الثالوث والتجسد والفداء

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنب*

شكرا على تعبك المحاضرات جامدة اوى


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنب*



oesi_no قال:


> شكرا على تعبك المحاضرات جامدة اوى


 
:big35:متحرمش منك يا غالي... دايماً كدة بترفع من روحي "المعدنية" :new6:


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2007)

*2- تحقيق النبوات*

العنوان: تحقيق النبوات

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يونيو 2007)

*3- مكانة الكتاب المقدس و استحالة تحريفه*

العنوان: مكانة الكتاب المقدس و استحالة تحريفه

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس


----------



## morkosa (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنب*

الللللللللللله عليك ايه الجمال دا  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنب*



morkosa قال:


> الللللللللللله عليك ايه الجمال دا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
 نشكر ربنا أن الموضوع نال أعجابك. وشكرأً يا morkosa على ردك الجميل ولتشجيعك لضعفي. ربنا يبارك حياتك وينجحك في جميع طرقك.


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*4- سر المعمودية*

العنوان: سر المعمودية

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنب*

يا الف مرحب بصااحب المواضيع المتميزة دايما .. بجد موضوعاتك كلها احلى من بعض​


morkosa قال:


> الللللللللللله عليك ايه الجمال دا  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


على فكرة دى اقل حاجة عند egyptchristian 
بس يلا شد حيلك وكمل الباقى عشان بعد ما اخلص امتحانات اسمعهم كلهم
ولو ان انا كده مش هاقوم من قدام الكمبيوتر :t39: ييجى كده سنتين قدام عقبال مااخلص كل الوعظات والمحاضرات :new6: 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخى الغالى ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنب*



ginajoojoo قال:


> يا الف مرحب بصااحب المواضيع المتميزة دايما .. بجد موضوعاتك كلها احلى من بعض​
> 
> على فكرة دى اقل حاجة عند egyptchristian
> بس يلا شد حيلك وكمل الباقى عشان بعد ما اخلص امتحانات اسمعهم كلهم
> ​


​

يا مليون مرحب بأختي الغالية جينا. أشكرك على تشجيعك لضعفي. ياترى أية أخبار أمتحاناتك وهتخلصي أمته؟ ربنا يكون معاكي دايماً ويفرحك بأحلى نتيجة بشفاعة كل القديسين انت وكل اللي بيمتحنوا. 



ginajoojoo قال:


> ولو ان انا كده مش هاقوم من قدام الكمبيوتر :t39: ييجى كده سنتين قدام عقبال مااخلص كل الوعظات والمحاضرات :new6:
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخى الغالى ويعوض تعبك​


 
أظن مش هتعاني من وقت الفراغ السنة دي :new6:. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (20 يونيو 2007)

*5- الأدفنتست السبتيون*

العنوان: الأدفنتست السبتيون

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*6- الرد على بدعة شهود يهوه*

العنوان: الرد على بدعة شهود يهوه

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*7- سر التناول المقدس*

العنوان: سر التناول المقدس

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس


----------



## MARINSE (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنب*

شكرا جزيلا طروحات جدا مفيدة.......عاشت الأيادي اخي الكريم


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنب*



MARINSE قال:


> شكرا جزيلا طروحات جدا مفيدة.......عاشت الأيادي اخي الكريم


اشكرك اخي الحبيب على تشجيعك لضعفي. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يونيو 2007)

*8- سر التوبة والإعتراف*

العنوان: سر التوبة والإعتراف

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يونيو 2007)

*9- الرد على هجوم الأدفنتست على السيد المسيح*

العنوان: الرد على هجوم الأدفنتست على السيد المسيح

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع


----------



## egyptchristian (3 يوليو 2007)

*10- المجئ الثاني للرب من منظور روحي*

العنوان: المجئ الثاني للرب من منظور روحي

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يوليو 2007)

*11- العلامات التي تسبق المجئ الثاني للرب*

العنوان: العلامات التي تسبق المجئ الثاني للرب

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس


----------



## egyptchristian (6 يوليو 2007)

*12- ظهورات إبن الله الوحيد في العهد القديم جـ1*

العنوان: ظهورات إبن الله الوحيد في العهد القديم جـ1

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*13- ظهورات إبن الله الوحيد في العهد القديم جـ2*

العنوان: ظهورات إبن الله الوحيد في العهد القديم جـ2

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس


----------



## egyptchristian (8 يوليو 2007)

*14- ظهورات إبن الله الوحيد في العهد القديم جـ3*

العنوان: ظهورات إبن الله الوحيد في العهد القديم جـ3

المحاضرة كاملة
أو
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى*

لقد وجدت ان كل ملفاتي المرفوعة على orbitfiles من عظات والحان وصلوات الأجبية وحتى فيلم”The Passion of the Christ” تعطي رسالة خطأ “file deleted”. 

لقد تأكدت ان كل ملفاتي لا تزال موجوده على الـ site ولم تُمسح وبعت رسالة للقائمين على الموقع لحل هذه المشكلة. فغالباً دي مشكلة مؤقته وسيتم حلها خلال يوم أو يومين. 

أنا متأسف على هذه المشكلة. واذا لم تحل هذه المشكلة سوف ارفع جميع الملفات مرة اخرى على موقع اخر. وسلام ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معكم ويحفظكم ويبارك حياتكم. صلوا من اجلي.


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى*



egyptchristian قال:


> لقد وجدت ان كل ملفاتي المرفوعة على orbitfiles من عظات والحان وصلوات الأجبية وحتى فيلم”The Passion of the Christ” تعطي رسالة خطأ “file deleted”.
> 
> لقد تأكدت ان كل ملفاتي لا تزال موجوده على الـ site ولم تُمسح وبعت رسالة للقائمين على الموقع لحل هذه المشكلة. فغالباً دي مشكلة مؤقته وسيتم حلها خلال يوم أو يومين.
> 
> أنا متأسف على هذه المشكلة. واذا لم تحل هذه المشكلة سوف ارفع جميع الملفات مرة اخرى على موقع اخر. وسلام ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معكم ويحفظكم ويبارك حياتكم. صلوا من اجلي.


 
تم حل المشكلة التي كانت بالموقع المرفوعة علية الملفات وهي تعمل الأن. شكراً لتفهمكم.


----------



## sOn Of KiNg (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
بس انا مش عارف انزل باقى المحاضرات لان الموقع بيطلب منى     : user name 
                                                                                           : password
وياريت لو تتكرم وتشوف حل للمشكلة


----------



## egyptchristian (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى*



sOn Of KiNg قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> بس انا مش عارف انزل باقى المحاضرات لان الموقع بيطلب منى : user name
> : password
> وياريت لو تتكرم وتشوف حل للمشكلة


 
أشكرك اخي الحبيب "sOn of KiNg" على اهتمامك. لا تحتاج لusername أو password. هذه هى طريقة التنزيل:-
1- اضغط على لنك المحاضرة المطلوبة
2- اضغط على Download
3- اضغط على Save و حدد المكان المناسب على الهارد ديسك لوضع المحاضرة به. وسوف يبدأ التنزيل في الحال.
4- فك ضغط الملف ببرنامج winrar 
5- شغل المحاضرة وادعيلي :new6: 

ربنا معك ويبارك حياتك.


----------



## sOn Of KiNg (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى*

*لقد توصلت لحل المشكلة وهى ان هذا الموقع لا يدعم البرامج التى تستكمل التحميل بعد انقطاع النت ولذلك يجب على الجميع تحميل الملفات مرة واحدة بدون ايقاف التحميل فى المنتصف لكى لا يضطر احد الى اعادة التحميل من البداية .
شكرا لك اخى egyptchristian على الموضيع الجميل والمفيد وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك وفى انتظار المزيد منك*


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: + سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى*



sOn Of KiNg قال:


> *لقد توصلت لحل المشكلة وهى ان هذا الموقع لا يدعم البرامج التى تستكمل التحميل بعد انقطاع النت ولذلك يجب على الجميع تحميل الملفات مرة واحدة بدون ايقاف التحميل فى المنتصف لكى لا يضطر احد الى اعادة التحميل من البداية .*
> *شكرا لك اخى egyptchristian على الموضيع الجميل والمفيد وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك وفى انتظار المزيد منك*


 
الشكر ليك انت أخي الحبيب على حل المشكلة و على شرحك للحل لمساعدة الأخرين. ربنا يبارك في حياتك وخدمتك.


----------



## tonyplk (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك على الموضيع الجميل 
 وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*


----------



## hany_assi (17 فبراير 2011)

موضوعك رائع جدا ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2011)

*مجهود رائع جداا
شكرااااا
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك​​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

​*اشكرك لتعبك ومجهودك
فعلا محاضرات مهمة جداااااااا
الرب يباركك*


----------

